# Does the World need another Micro-Brand Watch?



## T-Mak (Jul 18, 2014)

For as long as I can remember I have had an appreciation for watches, especially those with mechanical movements. There is just something about the rhythm of a ticking watch. Recently I have been considering launching my own micro-brand of high-quality, moderately priced timepieces. While doing the research for this project I have been amazed by the number of people doing the very same thing. Is there room for one more? What have people's experience been dealing with these types of companies? Would you consider buying a watch from an unknown company? Just asking. |> or


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi,

I would have no trepidations at all with a small watch maker, whether or not I became a buyer would come down to what is being offered and what is being considered moderately priced. My top end for purchase cost is in the 1500.00 range and I'm more likely to find 500 - 750.00 watches on my to do list. If you use replies as a data base do contact me when you've put up a website.

Ard


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Pretty much like everywhere you go, Everybodys a DJ....


----------



## T-Mak (Jul 18, 2014)

Looking for more feedback.


----------



## Magura (Jun 7, 2014)

If you have something to offer, that the others don't, sure there's room for you.
If you expect to offer the same as all the rest, you have to have an extrordinary marketing idea.
Preferably you have both something out of the ordinary to offer, and a good marketing idea.

If you don't have neither of the above, then no.

The good news is that it's fairy easy to set yourself free of the crowd regarding the design, since the high tech segment is evolving faster than the watch industry can keep up with. Marketing on the other hand, the watch industry does pretty well generally.


Magura


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

In my opinion, yes. As long as it's good looking, good quality and at a good price. 

What the world does NOT need is another clone watch made from catalog parts that involves pre-orders and a Kickstarter program.


----------



## Somewhere else (Feb 17, 2006)

Yes, definitely. When I look at all the thousands of vintage watch brands, all I can say is being a microbrand never stopped anyone. Furthermore, how did every major watch brand today start? They all started as microbrands, didn't they?

I would also say that it would help if you offered something new, both in terms of design and mechanics, but is seems as though some of the most popular watches--I'm thinking of Christopher Ward--offer absolutely nothing new at all in terms of either design or mechanics, and their marketing, such as it is, leaves me totally unimpressed. All that christopher Ward seems to have done is come along at the right time with the right price. So I think a lot of it is also being in the right place at the right time.

So go for it.


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

Sadly, the right time has passed. There are way too many micro brands popping up now. Prices have also reached a point where unless the offering is unique or exceptional; I truly do not see any benefit from buying from a micro brand when I can get similar offerings from established major brands in the market. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Mak (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your thoughts.
Keep them coming.


----------



## T-Mak (Jul 18, 2014)

Anyone else?


----------



## Somewhere else (Feb 17, 2006)

balzebub said:


> Sadly, the right time has passed. There are way too many micro brands popping up now. Prices have also reached a point where unless the offering is unique or exceptional; I truly do not see any benefit from buying from a micro brand when I can get similar offerings from established major brands in the market.
> 
> By the same line of thought nobody should print any new Tee shirts or design any new clothes because its all been done before.
> 
> ...


----------



## tobytobes (Jul 17, 2011)

my advice is take a watchmaking course. i hate these kickstarter people trying to sell me a watch who can't even do the most basic watch servicing themselves. if u r serious learn how to assemble and dis assemble a three handed watch at least then h can say u r taking it seriously.


----------



## Scott S (Jan 29, 2013)

What I think there is a market for is truly handmade (or at least very low production CNC'ed cases) watches. I personally own a Kaventsmann, handmachined bronze watch assembled by one person, and just sold a Gruppo Ardito, designed and built in limited numbers from all Italian sourced built to spec parts.
My most recent purchase was an Ennebi, also built in very low production, I think around 500 pieces a year. 
All of these sing to me, because one person, or small committee, came up with the concept and did it THEMSELVES, not just sourced a mass producer to make them for them from stock parts. I guess you could call them "artisan" versus microbrands.
I will be retiring in a few short years, and the idea of learning to machine my own watch cases has intrigued me. Using Kaventsmann as an example, I believe there is way more demand for this sort of thing than he can produce, many people give up on the idea of getting one because the wait is too painful. On the rare occasions a used one comes up for sale, they're gone within hours and almost always for more than they cost new. There are a handful of others like him that truly handmake their pieces, Manu Propria, Germano and Walters, Vintage VDB, and Enzo come to mind. If you do that and have a cool design, I'll buy one.
If it's just another generic looking diver you paid a Chinese factory to make for you at $100, then sell to me for $800, no thanks.


----------



## DarthBob (Dec 1, 2014)

Of course there is room. But you need to somehow differentiate yourself from all the rest as others have said. And have more than one design in your business plan that also makes your company unique (no room for one-hit wonders). I also agree that I would much rather buy from someone who knows something about building watches other than designing them. Would you buy a microbrew from someone who doesn't know how to brew beer?

And please, please - do NOT design by crowd!!!


----------



## T-Mak (Jul 18, 2014)

Great insights! I have taken much of this into consideration but have even more to ponder now.


----------



## T-Mak (Jul 18, 2014)

tobytobes said:


> my advice is take a watchmaking course. i hate these kickstarter people trying to sell me a watch who can't even do the most basic watch servicing themselves. if u r serious learn how to assemble and dis assemble a three handed watch at least then h can say u r taking it seriously.


I haven't taken any courses on watch making but I do all my watch repairs and service myself. I have a good knowledge of watch repair and work on my old Landeron chronographs all the time. I began working on broken mechanical movements decades ago and while most of them never did work again the experience was invaluable. It is that experience that has lead me to consider a micro-brand. I appreciate the advice


----------



## DEPA (Feb 3, 2012)

it is very romantic to believe that all watchmanufacturers are also watchmakers. you need more marketing skills than the one of the watchmakers. you need to be a mix between accountant, marketing guy, designer and lawyer. the least what you need is watchmaking. you will find yourself a manufacturing company who does all the dirty manufacturing jobs for you. you focus on the fun part of the business. thats how contemporary watchmaking works. in my 23 years of experience in this field i can say that the real watchmakers which i know, who tried to make and sell watches, all failed. but the list is long with those who came from other business and started to run this, who succeeded


----------



## tobytobes (Jul 17, 2011)

in not saying become a master watchmaker. just have an understanding of the basics.


----------



## DEPA (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes beeing aware of the basics could help but it is really not necessary. If you want to become a real watchmanufacturer, I mean not the ones who buy a watch let their names printed on, then you need to know by far more technical stuff than a watchmaker ever needed. You need to be firm in material stuff, you need to know manufacturing processes for any part of the watch, you need to have design and construction skills, you need to be firm with running a company. In watchmanufacturing in general, assembling or repairing watches is the most easy part. You hire somebody to do that job. A watchmaker cannot do most of the above mentioned processes. His work is just limited to assembling and repairing watches.


----------



## T-Mak (Jul 18, 2014)

!


----------



## T-Mak (Jul 18, 2014)

I has been awhile since I asked this question so I thought I would give it a bump and see if there is anymore to be said.


----------



## TheNatoTornado (Nov 15, 2014)

The world needs more micro brands...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Streetboss (Mar 5, 2011)

I find it interesting that in the eight years or so that I have been afflicted with the watch disease, I have owned several different micro brand watches and have seen several come and go.I have seen some brands use Kickstarter to fund their ideas and I have a certain admiration for that approach although I have seen others here say that if you want to make the money, put your own skin in the game.

I would suspect that it takes quite an initial amount of money to go over to Asia and meet with manufacturers if you decide to go that route. The cost of trying to do any manufacturing in the USA would cost so much that you could never sell them for a price in the micro brand arena that would pay you back I would guess.Good luck with your decision.
Kevin


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

I think the question is never if the world needs another micro-brand, bur rather if the world *allows *for another micro-brand -- which is actually more of a statement than something of a question.

It will never saturate in the technical sense of the word, or else many small businesses might as well not try at all. Another t-shirt business? Another printing business? There are just so many parallels out there that answers the original question.


----------



## kidcisco (Nov 6, 2014)

Absolutely! I think if you can bring something new and unique then there is plenty of room for everyone in the watch arena.


----------



## CristobalGordo (Jun 28, 2014)

I see a lot of Kickstarter watches which are these minimalist dress watch designs. Don't get me wrong, I love simple dress watch styles but...there is nothing new about a white faced watch with skinny hands and skinny baton indices. That just seems lazy and unimaginative to me. I don't know how these guys get funded.

Edit: I just did a quick 30 second search on Kickstarter and found four brands: NoName, Noble, Henry&Ashe and Hunter Horology that exemplify this. Hey I appreciate the guts to try but dudes BOOOOORRING! Hunter Horology shows them on different NATO straps- wow so original.


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

Those aren't really for originality but more on profit.


----------



## tobytobes (Jul 17, 2011)

what annoys me on kick starter is that they Pretend to design the watch case and then get a factory to make it. that is bs. the Chinese factories have catalogues if hundreds of designs and if u ordering less than a thousand units u have to pick one of those. these are not original designs.


----------



## kidcisco (Nov 6, 2014)

tobytobes said:


> what annoys me on kick starter is that they Pretend to design the watch case and then get a factory to make it. that is bs. the Chinese factories have catalogues if hundreds of designs and if u ordering less than a thousand units u have to pick one of those. these are not original designs.


At the end of the day they are making $$$$$ though and thats what they are in business to do.


----------



## Ajax_Drakos (Aug 20, 2014)

Why not?

I've seen a lot of micro brands that are very well-designed and sold at reasonable prices. I don't know why we would want less of that.


----------



## 12345142 (Jul 30, 2013)

I agree, the whole "minimalist crowdfunded watch" thing has been done to death. 

One company has long since perfected the sword hands + needle markers design. You might have heard of them - they're called Seiko.


----------



## tarlton (Nov 8, 2013)

To compare micro brands to more established brands wrt style and design is fair, but does not take into account the appeal of exclusivety. A similar design , style, or watch type made by Micro brand over a larger run established brand has a certain appeal to many . There is value in knowing that there is limited or at least fewer of that watch available, and your watch is "special" . This does not mean it is better, or more valuable, only that it can be perceived as exclusive. This is why many microbrands with similar styles to existing established watches can be attractive as a prize for even the most casual watch enthusiast.


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

The World needs hundreds of Micro-brands, 'cause a lot of them offer products much more attractive than those offered by the "majors" in terms of design and price (with no lack of quality). 
The ones to survive and the ones to die, this will be decided by customers (the MARKET, then).
Micro-brands keep "watchkind" alive...


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

spain72 said:


> The World needs hundreds of Micro-brands, 'cause a lot of them offer products much more attractive than those offered by the "majors" in terms of design and price (with no lack of quality).
> The ones to survive and the ones to die, this will be decided by customers (the MARKET, then).
> Micro-brands keep "watchkind" alive...


+one! 
A simple and direct example... STEINHART/KEMMNER/TNT vs TISSOT.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

The question isn't whether another is needed as much as what has it to offer that's different than the others, IMO too many micros rehash someone else's design rather than come up with something different. Be original and price become a little less important if you get my drift simply because you are offering something unique compared with the rest, a watch is less about the telling of time and more a piece of jewellery, get the styling right and offer value for money and anyone can succeed.


----------



## Vlad Tudor (Mar 17, 2015)

In terms of mechanics it's probably impossible for a micro brand to innovate on anything (of course if you have millions to put intro R&D it's another thing). 

So the watch remains nothing more than a piece of beautiful man jewelry since you can actually only contribute to the outer shell. If you design something that people like and offer it at the price point that they'll be comfortable with I think there is enough room for one thousand new micro-brands and not just one more.


----------



## G. I. (Feb 28, 2015)

IF smartwatches get popular and/or become necessity for some reason (like cardless payment) that can be bad news for μbrands which are mostly in the $300–$1000 price slot just like Apple and Android "watches". Very few people will wear watches on both wrists or the money for a fashion watch will go for a smartwatch. The next 1-2 years will answer this "question".


----------



## Vlad Tudor (Mar 17, 2015)

Smartwatches try to sell the idea that you can do so much more with a device like that on your wrist. It will certainly be interesting to see in the following years if they will have such a massive appeal. 

Right know it's a powerful trend but if you stop for a second and think it's not that useful to answer calls and speak to your wrist or to read messages on a tiny screen. Not to mention that these things need to be charged on a regular basis. 


Tapatalk


----------



## silverwind2712 (Mar 13, 2013)

This was not mentioned so far, but the level of customer service or after sales service should be top notch such that it can compete with the other more established watch companies. 

An example is Halios for which I've read on so many other threads about his (Jason's) good customer service. 


Second, as agreed by many others is that the design should be unique.


----------



## istvan1188 (Mar 10, 2014)

Medusa said:


> In my opinion, yes. As long as it's good looking, good quality and at a good price.
> 
> What the world does NOT need is another clone watch made from catalog parts that involves pre-orders and a Kickstarter program.


I'm totally agree! I was on BaselWorld 2015 and there is hundreds of watch with the same parts. It seems there is a lot of version but if you check it closer it has a same case, hands, crown (looks like there is 10 types of it), straps in differrent colors and combination.


----------



## T-Mak (Jul 18, 2014)

I appreciate everyone who has taken the time to respond to my query, positive or otherwise. It has provided me with the feedback I was looking for.
After spending well over a year designing and redesigning my first (of many?) watches I am going to make an attempt to market it to the masses. I do understand how some people are turned off by the multitude of KickStarter watch offerings, many are boring and offer nothing new while others are kick starting themselves every six months or so, which seems to go against the entire premise.
I will be making my initial launch through a KickStarter campaign but promise it will be the one and only time I kick start a watch. I just can't ignore the opportunities the site offers as a vehicle to reach as many people as possible for an previously unknown brand. I have a couple of prototypes of the first design on order and will be organizing the campaign in the coming weeks. Stay tuned.


----------



## francoofca (Jan 16, 2015)

Hey T-Mak. Did you air the KS campaign yet? Keep us posted.


----------

